# Sea Otter...who's in?



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

One week away, how many RBR riders are in?


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be there. Looks like the weather is going to be decent.


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be doing the coastal route.


----------



## Greg4jc (Feb 7, 2012)

I am doing the 50 mike Saturday ride. Anyone done it?


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be doing the Criterium and Circuit Race.
I'm hoping my race times don't get too much wind.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Greg4jc said:


> I am doing the 50 mike Saturday ride. Anyone done it?


Yes, I've ridden it casually several times. Is there anything you want to know?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

frankdatank1337 said:


> I'll be doing the Criterium and Circuit Race.
> I'm hoping my race times don't get too much wind.


What time are your races?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I overcomitted. I'm signed up for the crit, circuit, road race, and a cyclocross race. Four races in three days.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, one more thing...



The course will be open this Tuesday. 

Mazda Raceway’s popular monthly twilight cycling rides allow cyclists of all ages and skills to experience the excitement of pedaling the challenging 11-turn, 2.238-mile race track. The ride is highlighted by the legendary Corkscrew that drops an equivalent of 5 1/2 stories through a series of turns.



The April Twilight Cycling is being held the Tuesday prior to a major bicycling event so riders have a chance to get a feel for the track first. The evening includes a one lap time trial with a fastest individual hot lap, standing start with riders starting in 30 second intervals. 



When: Tuesday April 17, 2012

5:30 – 7:30 p.m.



Where: Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, 1021 Monterey-Salinas Highway (Hwy 68)



Who: Sponsor: Rabobank

Hosts: The Don Chapin Company with Dole Food Company, Bay Bikes and R.G. Burger



Cost: $10 per rider. Helmets are required.



Twilight Cycling - Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

My Crit is at 5:30pm Thursday and my Circuit is at 8am Saturday (Cat 5). 
I get a nice rest day in between. 

Also, Im going to have to make time to go tomorrow. I've never been on the raceway and seeing how bad the 300' of climbing is will help me figure out my pacing on the circuit.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, cool. Just know that the crit is on part of that same course and will be at about the same time. Feel free to ask the Don Chapin/ Monterey Bay Racing Team guys about the course layout for the crit. That team is hosting tomorrow and there will be a lot of their riders out there, with black and blue kits (similar to Garmin). 

Since the course will be open at 5:30pm (around the same time of day as your crit) it will be good for you to think about wind. 

Here's a map of the circuit: Volkswagen Sea Otter Classic - April 19-22, 2012 | Athlete Guide | Course Maps | Circuit Race

Unfortunately they don't have a map of the crit up. The setup last year used the left side of that course and it doubles back, going down on pit row, around some turns, and back on the track. (Everything was left of the Pro Team Parking thing on that map.) Sorry if that doesn't make a lot of sense. Check it out tomorrow.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be down thurs-sunday.

Hoping to do a ride down to big sur and up around the hills on friday morning. I'm sure the roads will be packed!


Glad to see CX back in action. Anyone racing? I'm gunna heckle the **** outta you! :lol:


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Local Hero. The info you gave me will come in handy. :thumbsup:

I noticed they didnt have the map of the Crit up so I watch a video on youtube of 2010s course. Hopefully they made the corners smoother this year; it looked like they had some tight corners. With what Ive seen from Cat5 racers it could get messy.

here is the video btw:
Sea Otter Crit - Pro 1/2 - DETONATION!! - YouTube


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

redmr2_man said:


> Glad to see CX back in action. Anyone racing? I'm gunna heckle the **** outta you! :lol:


Bring it!



My race is at 5pm (30 minutes). I'll be wearing a skinsuit, riding a flat bar Crux. Actually, I'm going to bring the Crux tomorrow and see if I can sneak a pre-ride on the cx course.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I raced the cat 5 circuit event years ago. Those guys blasted up the hill and tore down the other side. Eight laps of pure hell. Or six, because that's when they dropped me. You might spot one of my lungs on the side of road. Please mail it to me.

Stay with the group all the way to the top, since the downhill is not technical at all and getting shelter from the wind will help you with each succeeding climb. OMG, it's hard!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, everyone who can should try to show up Tuesday night and pre-ride the course. 

Monterey Bay Racing Team is going to do a time trial on the circuit course at 6:30pm. You're welcome to try to hang on a wheel.


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there any time during the weekend where the track will be open? (the 2.23mi road course)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Ollieholic said:


> Is there any time during the weekend where the track will be open? (the 2.23mi road course)


Not that I know of. They are pretty tight with security and unless you're racing (there will be races going constantly) they may kick you off the course. Your best chance to sneak on might be Sunday.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*SoCal*



YZ 343 said:


> One week away, how many RBR riders are in?


driving up to race MTB Tandem eek on Sunday.

any good recommendations on DIY road rides for Friday? Just me + 1 looking for a scenic cruise out of Monterey. 30-40 miler.

thx


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

You could do 17 Mile Drive. Its scenic and free for cyclists.

Link has info about it:
17-Mile Drive - Visiting 17-Mile Drive - Carmel California


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> driving up to race MTB Tandem eek on Sunday.
> 
> any good recommendations on DIY road rides for Friday? Just me + 1 looking for a scenic cruise out of Monterey. 30-40 miler.


This one starts in Pacific Grove (Pt. Pinos lighthouse), but you can add to it to get a Monterey start. Does 17 Mile Drive and Point Lobos. Just over 31 miles, as listed. (Click on _Show_, _Cue sheet_ to get a turn by turn guide.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> driving up to race MTB Tandem eek on Sunday.
> 
> any good recommendations on DIY road rides for Friday? Just me + 1 looking for a scenic cruise out of Monterey. 30-40 miler.
> 
> thx


Yes, just cruise the coast. 

17 mile drive is nice, but a bit hilly when you get into it. Here's a map of our local saturday morning ride: http://www.vcmonterey.org/images/maps/smr_map.pdf

I rode around yesterday and saw several cyclists riding along Asilomar. 

You can also check out the Gran Fondo courses. 

http://www.seaotterclassic.com/userfiles/image/2012 SOCGF Coastal v7.jpg
^you can skip that section on Gen Jim Moore and just ride the coast. 


These rides actually overlap a bit along Asilomar.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks y'all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Top ten, eh Frank? 

Not too shabby!


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Top ten, eh Frank?


If you are asking me, nope. I got 20th. 
I was in the back end of the pack and the front took off while the rest of us were trying to get around a corner. Overall it was a fast paced and fun race. Looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*A Super Big Thanks to the Mechanic*

at the start of the 15-18 year old Cat 2 race this morning.

Nephew was racing, drove all the way down from Cotati, and was warming up and came by to hand off his leg warmers and line up, when he looked down and his rear tire was going flat!

Had four minutes till start and started pulling out my tire levers, tube, etc, of course the Stan's did not work this one time, when next to me this guy says "I can fix it quick," which he then did, and lined my guy up right in time to start his race!

So, props to him and his helpfullness. I then told my nephew at the end of the race that you are next in line to help "someone else!"


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

frankdatank1337 said:


> If you are asking me, nope. I got 20th.
> I was in the back end of the pack and the front took off while the rest of us were trying to get around a corner. Overall it was a fast paced and fun race. Looking forward to doing it again next year.


Oh, sorry! I thought I saw a top ten Frank in the results.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I rocked it.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

Weird, I watched that whole race and didn't see a crux.

I was the only one heckling. Crowd was not into it at all...I was told that it was rude to heckle riders at cx...

...

...seriously. 

Maybe they'll "get it" next year.

Anyone see the old guy with the crazy hat, trumpet, and champagne? He knew how to party!


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats. 
Those are awesome Sea Otter Yellow Jerseys.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

frankdatank1337 said:


> Congrats.
> Those are awesome Sea Otter Yellow Jerseys.


Thanks!




redmr2_man said:


> Weird, I watched that whole race and didn't see a crux.
> 
> I was the only one heckling. Crowd was not into it at all...I was told that it was rude to heckle riders at cx...
> 
> ...


Did you see the guy in the banana suit? He got it. 

I was heckled, cheered, and jeered in ther CX race, especially near the beer garden. 

There were several guys riding crux's. My friend rode his in the masters race, which is the exact same size/frame as mine -- both discs. But I had a flat bar.




















The crowd really appreciated my saddle/seat post malfunction late in the race. I got some good cheers and comments. Here's a picture: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the only one? Which race was this? I watched some fast guys on Sat. eve and it was bananas! (heh) Whiskey handups, dollar butt-crack primes, rowdy crowds by the barriers cheering the bunnyhopping racers. Maybe you were in the wrong spot? 


congrats Local! :thumbsup:




redmr2_man said:


> I was the only one heckling. Crowd was not into it at all...I was told that it was rude to heckle riders at cx...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Video from Sea Otter. Got dropped on lap 2 of 5.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

chidonchea said:


> Video from Sea Otter. Got dropped on lap 2 of 5.


Nice work on the sufferfest!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> the only one? Which race was this? I watched some fast guys on Sat. eve and it was bananas! (heh) Whiskey handups, dollar butt-crack primes, rowdy crowds by the barriers cheering the bunnyhopping racers. Maybe you were in the wrong spot?
> 
> 
> congrats Local! :thumbsup:


sat evening. By the sierra nevada tent. I believe it was masters combined cat. A few ladies scorned me for "being quite rude to pro athletes. I believe that is a world champion, show some respect"

My jaw dropped. This is cx lady!


This guy was getting into it towards the end though. Had a trumpet and everything!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

^ that guy was awesome. 

You definitely watched the masters. By the time my race started at 5:20 or so the mood eased. There were guys in my group waiting to start who heckled masters racers. 

"Who cares if you're in 25th place? You're riding a six thousand dollar bike!" 

One shirtless (drunk?) single speed/industry guy was particularly vocal. He was also good at swinging his bike around like a parade baton twirler.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

That was my first visit to Sea Otter, I had no clue how huge it was. What a blast. I gotta hit that corkscrew next yr :thumbsup: 

Here's my gallery from the weekend:

Sea Otter Classic 2012


----------

